# Question about Conceal/Carrying 1911s



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

So this is mainly a question for anyone experienced in carrying different types of handguns.

Basically, I really want a 1911 (this would be my first gun), but a friend brought up the topic of weight and size when it comes to conceal/carrying and it made me stop and think. So I'm wondering what everyone's opinion is on how easy it is to conceal as well as how big a difference the weight makes.

Also, any suggestions for lightening it? I know there are different sizes as well as possibly aluminum frames, but what's the lightest I could expect (without going to the little 3 inch one)?

If you think the 1911 is a bad choice for a conceal/carry do you have any suggestions for a similar looking gun? I really think it's a beautiful gun, and I figure if I'm going to shell out the bucks I should get the form along with the function.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry rather a full size (5") or a Commander length (4.25") all the time. The weight to me is not an issue with either. You might want to look at a few and see what you think about the weight. Everyone is different in what they think is a good weight to carry.


----------



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking about the Commander. I've handled them a bit, but the only problem with testing the weight out myself is that holding the gun is a bit different then carrying it around all day fully loaded. I don't know of any place that lets you "weight test" a gun for a day. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, http://www.paraord.com shows the LTC 45 and single stack 9mm at 28 oz. that is a pretty good weight.

A Glock 19 is loaded 20.99 oz(http://www.glock.com/)

Sig Sauer P229 (http://www.sigsauer.com) 32oz

All these are great carry guns and are about the same size are far as barrel length. the Sig is a 40S&W the Glock is a 9mm and the para was listed both 9mm and 45 ACP I just thought I'd toss those numbers at you in hopes it might give you an idea what you might be dealing with. I've carried. all of these at one time or another I carry the LTC 45 now.


----------



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

I took a look at Sig Sauer and they actually have some 1911s that are lighter than some of their other guns, hmm. Thanks for helping me put that in perspective. 

Out of curiosity, do you have any experience with aluminum frames or alloys? ParaOrd had a 1911 listed as alloy and I've heard you can get them with aluminum frames too, but I'm wondering how that holds up in the long run.


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

*no 3 inch?*

too bad..Springfield EMP...HIGHLY accurate and weighs next to nothing. good luck in your quest.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I carry a Kimber Compact CDP II (Commander size). It's got an aluminum frame and has been a reliable gun for me.










Weight isn't much of a problem on my hip. I tried a shoulder holster, and found it to be a bit heavy.

I guess I could try carrying it without ammo ....

:numbchuck:

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Shoulder rigs are OK but I've found most are hot to leave on you all day plus the jacket or whatever you are wearing to cover them. I think that's another Hollywood thing making them look cool. I have a couple and will use them but I find a Gould IWB holster works best for me most days. 

I've had steel, some alloy frame 1911's over the years. I like the steel more but that's more a personal thing and not to do with the guns performance.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I carry a Para Alloy LTC with a 4.25 barrel in a Crossbreed Super Tuck and it isn't bad at all for all day carry.
Pistol:
http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=4
Holster:
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html

The Holster is absolutely AWESOME! Very stable, very thin and it shields your hip really well from pokes and jabs.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> I carry a Para Alloy LTC with a 4.25 barrel in a Crossbreed Super Tuck and it isn't bad at all for all day carry.
> Pistol:
> http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=4
> Holster:
> ...


How you like that Para? I love mine. Best shooting Commander length I've ever had. I was looking at the 9mm alloy frame just because I'd like to have a shorter 1911 9mm. LOL..Because I don't have a 1911 Commander length 9mm..I NEED one!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My Springfield Loaded Champion is my favorite gun to carry, when the weather allows me to wear clothing that will conceal it. The weight is considerable, as it is with any .45, but a good holster and belt can go a long way towards alleviating this problem. 

For IWB carry, I use a Cross-Breed Super Tuck, which is a leather-kydex hybrid, and a heavy leather belt. The leather part of the holster forms comfortably to my hip and the stiffness of the kydex and the two belt clips make for easy re-holstering. The holster is adjustable, and I sink it down to where the kydex is even with the waistband of my pants, and give it a radical forward tilt. This causes the grip to be almost vertical, which makes it much easier to conceal. I can conceal it underneath a heavy, tucked shirt, if it is loose fitting, or preferably, under a banded type sweatshirt or sweater.

The most comfortable way to carry a heavy pistol is with a pancake holster, outside the belt. I have a home-made one that I use whenever I am able to wear a cover garment, and I can actually forget I'm wearing it, sometimes.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> How you like that Para? I love mine. Best shooting Commander length I've ever had. I was looking at the 9mm alloy frame just because I'd like to have a shorter 1911 9mm. LOL..Because I don't have a 1911 Commander length 9mm..I NEED one!


I follow your logic completely! I don't have the Stainless LTC there for I need it also. :smt023
Bye the way I am in love with My current alloy framed LTC but like I said I need the SS version also and then maybe the alloy frame 9mm for my wife.....and then maybe........:smt083


----------



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, you guys are awesome and very helpful.

I checked out a lot of the links and I feel much better about getting a 1911 now. Those crossbreed holsters look really nice, and it looks like weight won't be too bad, considering. Now I just have to find one within my price range... I have an uncle who used to specialize in customizing 1911s so I'm hoping he can help out with that. I don't know if he's really kept up with that though.


----------



## LifesAh0liday (Dec 28, 2008)

If it helps you any I have been going through a similar situation. I have been trying to pick my 1911 for months now. Size, quality, price, weight, material. It never ends. I finally decided on a Colt XSE lightweight commander, actually ordered it today.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> I follow your logic completely! I don't have the Stainless LTC there for I need it also. :smt023
> Bye the way I am in love with My current alloy framed LTC but like I said I need the SS version also and then maybe the alloy frame 9mm for my wife.....and then maybe........:smt083


Man..always room for one more...The wife asked me the other day when I was going to stop and I replied when the law wont let me get anymore.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Man..always room for one more...The wife asked me the other day when I was going to stop and I replied when the law wont let me get anymore.


Ya noticed how I slipped in that statement "for my wife" and I do worry about what my son will end up with when I'm dead and gone. The boy has got to be done proud by his old man don't ya see.
Ahhhh..... Great minds like ours are a national trust! :smt083


----------



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

LifesAh0liday said:


> If it helps you any I have been going through a similar situation. I have been trying to pick my 1911 for months now. Size, quality, price, weight, material. It never ends. I finally decided on a Colt XSE lightweight commander, actually ordered it today.


Yep, that's exactly where I am. Trying to figure out how to fine tune all of the little details to come up with the perfect package. Of course, with my budget I'm assuming I'll have to make some compromises in some areas but I want as much information as I can get before I do something I'll regret.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If a 1911 is what you want there are a lot of them out there. for the money the commander length Para's are fantastic. I have had tons of officers and commander length 1911 pistols and I kept a Para LTC and I have a Colt MKIV Officers ACP. The Colt is a little more picky for ammo but I have not don't anything to it and some of those small ones will be that way until you mess with them some. The Para Ord out of the box was spot on. I have not fired a better 1911 of any size. I carry it in a Gould or sometimes a Bianchi IWB holster and will all day and hardly know it's there. IWB holsters are not for everyone though. If you can find some people that have them you might want to give them a look see and from a few manufacturers. before you buy one and add it to your drawer of holsters you'll not use. I'm one of the few people in the world that does not care for a couple of pretty big name holsters makers.:smt083 Not that they make bad rigs. I just don't care as much for the feel as I do others.


----------



## Seph (Jan 28, 2009)

It's settled.

I went to a gun show this past weekend and I'm getting a 1911. Now to find one in my price range...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What you looking to spend?


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

If you have not purchased yet, I would suggest Kimber's 4" Pro Carry II. My stainless PC II has an alloy frame and is light, accurate, and I carry 8+1 with my Wilson Combat ETM's. Great set up.


----------



## ThorOdinson (Feb 28, 2009)

*1911*

After years of carrying everything from a Ruger Blackhawk, M28, Mod39, Mod66 or Mod29 I found that when I didn't have something on my hip I felt like my fly was open or my wallet gone.
I stumbled across a "Commanding Officers Model" in SS. Turns out there are only 600 according to Colt. 
SS makes it easy to stick under your belt, fits flat, let your shirt fold over it and you're gone. Better to use a holster though. Galco makes an easy and snug fitting "pancake". The mag holder just slips over your belt and snaps.

What :smt1099ever happened to those LEO's in SD who shot an Hells Angle after he started a fight with them?


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I have pretty much the same problem as Thor except when I strap on my 1911,full size, I often find mt fly open because I forgot that dressing part.
Yes,the full size Colt that I carry is heavier then say my Glock,XDsc,or M&p9 compact, BUT, I'm with most of the old soldiers and feel that the best is a 1911.So,I went and attached a good set of suspenders along with a good carry belt and the weight issue went away for me.I also carry in a Gelco OWB concealable holster.I just dress around it.I have less issues with the 1911 then with my XD40sc in a crossbreed super tuk holster for CC as the weight of the XD and the IWB super tuk seem to push my briefs down around my knees all day long,which by the way is a dead give away when carrying as I am constantly trying to reposition ,well,things.:smt083. I find that I carry my Colt more then anything. You have many good choices out there,so good luck.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I was in the same boat you were not to long ago. I went ahead and ordered a 5" 1911 and many people are saying it isn't bad at all to carry. Yesterday my Milt Sparks Versa Max2 IWB holster showed up  so I put on (jeans) and I almost didn't even know it was there. Since I don't have my gun yet I put my replica (metal) pellet gun in it to add weight. Still not really that noticeable and I had no belt on it. It was just hooked on to my jeans. I think it will be fine.....


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I ccw a 5" 1911 in Fl all the time I have no problem the weight never really bothered me I'm 5'11 175lbs but everyones different I'd much rather have a full size 45 when I needed it then something not up to the job


----------

